# Stupid cheap ice cream maker! : (



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

So we have a $70 Aroma ice cream maker that we've used probably 5 times.....the gears have already stripped. They are plastic junk, of course.

Doe anyone have an ice cream maker that has all metal gears or one you've been using for more than a couple of seasons? 

I'm so sick of companies selling junk. This ice cream maker now works for about 5 minutes and then the ice cream is to stiff turn turn the stripped gears anymore....ugh!!!!

I do have a Kitchen Aid mixer, so if anyone has the ice cream attachment for that I'd welcome comments.

Thanks!

Dee


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have the Ice cream maker attachment for the Kitchen Aid...
I am very happy with it, my only complaint, well my family's complaint is that it doesn't set up very solidly. During summer when I'm more likely to make ice cream I keep it stored in my large freezer so it's ready to go at a moment's notice, otherwise it has to be in for a while before ready to use.
Mine came as a free Mother's Day gift with purchase


----------



## spurdie (Oct 6, 2008)

White Mountain and no other. I went thru 3 cheapo's before I decided to shell out the bucks for the white mountain and have never regretted it. Hand crank or electric or both.


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Thanks!

Questions:

Does the kitchen aid ice cream set up harder if you have the bucket already in the freezer? Like for days? I don't mind more runny anyway.....that's how I like it. The rest who like it harder get that once the ice cream is frozen overnight.

The white mountain......does that have all metal gearing? I considered this, of course, in my searching--but found bad reviews on Amazon about even this expensive maker. I think the reviews were about stripping and/or metal shavings in ice cream. How long have you owned a White Mountain?

I'm so sick of junk! I just replaced my baby monitor--twice. The first one had a bad cord. The second had so much static it was useless. JUNK!!!!

Dee


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for starting this thread! I too am looking for an icecream maker and have a kitchenaid. I was actually debating getting it at bed bath and beyond with a 20% off coupon. 

I saw a bunch at target and i'm glad i didn't get any.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've found that if you take the finished ice cream out and put it in a different container you can get it a harder finished product, there seems to be something about the insulation of the bowl itself that keeps it from setting up very hard.


----------

